# Cutting the butt end of a factory rod?



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I currently have an OM 12' 3-6 and was considering cutting off several inches off the butt end so I can use it to place in a fighting belt for shark fishing (im not the biggest of guys so even the 5-7ft'rs can put a beaten on me). Not exactly sure if I want to do this just yet but wanted some opinions or first hand experience with doing this. Aside from some distance lost what else are some Cons as well as Pros. I fought the shark primarily sitting in the sand and rod butt dug into the sand, I was really pleased with this method until I had to get up and chase him down the beach. That is when it got tough in my nether region and became very awkward when battling. Is this do-able?(cutting the butt end several inches)


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

No problem with doing what you wan to do, just make sure you use a fine tooth saw to do the cutting. Cutting butt does change action ,but the rod you are doing it on will be ok. Better to cut twice than to much first time,


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

will probably void the warranty


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Use a dremel if you have access. The action will change some, probably not enough to notice on that particular rod. Be careful and don't cut to much off the first time. Like mentioned above, better to cut twice, than to cut to much. It's difficult to add length back.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If it were me I would either remove the reel seat all together and clamp the reel onto the rod or have a rod builder add another reel seat down lower and add a gimbal butt cap and use a fighting belt when you get hooked up.

If you cut the butt you will lose all the leverage for casting and that is what put the bait in front of the shark in the first place

Most of my heavers do not have reel seats and I use 40 inches of cork tape to cushion and eliminate slippage when casting, I just clamp the reels on and I never have any problems. Cork feels a lot better to me than reel seats whether metal or graphite anyway.


That photo you took explains a lot about the female gender and what they take notice in...

A smiling skinny guy with a Shark outshines a muscle bound guy every time


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking of cutting approximately 6-7"...is there a rule of thumb as to how much you can/can't cut? I have read of some guys cutting 12" due to there size, arm length etc.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Garboman said:


> If it were me I would either remove the reel seat all together and clamp the reel onto the rod or have a rod builder add another reel seat down lower and add a gimbal butt cap and use a fighting belt when you get hooked up.
> 
> If you cut the butt you will lose all the leverage for casting and that is what put the bait in front of the shark in the first place
> 
> ...



You will have to bare with me a little but when you refer to just clamping the reel to the rod...are you using the reel clamp the reel came with or something similar to hose clamps? Went to BPS today and purchased a fighting belt which happen to be 40% off, my lucky day!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Use the clamps that come with the reels

ABU's Thumb screws are best if they happened get loose you do not need a screwdriver like you would with Daiwas

Hose clamps would end up cutting your wet hands at some point

Sometimes I wrap electrical tape where I clamp the reel to further protect the rod blank


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dont cut. I cut one years ago and completely ruined it. rod has been junk since then.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Use the clamps that come with the reels
> 
> ABU's Thumb screws are best if they happened get loose you do not need a screwdriver like you would with Daiwas
> 
> ...


Very Interesting, ill have to consider this route.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

redhorse9902 said:


> Dont cut. I cut one years ago and completely ruined it. rod has been junk since then.


How was it that I became ruined? Did it spider crack up the rod? I have read of some people dipping the end into either a finish or epoxy to keep it all together right after cutting.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

redhorse9902 said:


> Dont cut. I cut one years ago and completely ruined it. rod has been junk since then.


Agree with all these guys - Don't cut the rod. Replace the reel seat and cork tape. Not very expensive and only a couple of hours work... Did that to my BPS "Cape" heavy rod that had a sliding reel seat...

Sandcrab


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

So how does one go about doing this process? For the butt cap i assume i would slice that on one side and peel it away. As for the bottom cork grip slice that as well and peel away? Now for the reel seat...heat gun and slide down to desired location or cut that off as well and replace. And then replace te grip with cork grip tape? I have built rods before but never taking one apart.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ruined the action, the castability of the rod.Would have been ALOT better off if I had cut reel seat and grips and redone.


----------

